# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  pomocy! uciążliwe swędzenie i pękanie skóry okolice intymne

## pomocy!

Witam , otóż moim problemem jest pieczenie swędzenie pękanie i łuszczenie się skóry w okolicach intymnych . skóra jest zaczerwieniona i pęknięcia strasznie bolą . stosowałem maść clotrimazolum hasco lecz dawała bardzo marny efekt proszę bardzo o pomoc załączam zdjęcia http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/obraz043kx.jpg 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/obraz042rd.jpg

----------


## Karaoke

Witam - nieciekawie to wygląda, jak najszybciej skonsultuj się z dermatologiem. Nie potrzeba skierowania.

----------


## pomocy!

a może jakaś maść jeszcze by się znalazła bez recepty ? nie ukrywam że po 1 nie mam za bardzo czasu na lekarzy a po 2 to troche krepujaca sprawa

----------


## Karaoke

U lekarza to jak w konfesjonale i nie ma dla niego spraw krępujących. Musi to obejrzeć specjalista w realu bo to dość nieciekawe jest i znajdź na to czas.
A próbowałeś kremu z hydrocortizonum ?

----------


## wojtas144

mam identyczny problem po badaniach lekarz stwierdził hsv2 i nie za bardzo idzie coś z tym zrobić ,to będzie z nami do końca życia

----------


## Jan 42

Na tego typu dolegliwości doskonały jest lek wydawany na receptę: PIMAFUCORT. Ma postać maści. Działa szybko i skutecznie. Już po 1-2 dniach jest znaczna poprawa. Po tygodniu można zapomnieć o problemie.

----------


## smieszna

mam dokladnie to samo ale ja bylam u   ginekologa zalecil pimafukort faktycznie pomaga lecz gdy po tygodniu calkowice zeszlo wszystko i zaprzestalam stosowania masci to wrocilo ze zdwojona sila z tego co wiem to nie uleczalne

----------


## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

od jakichs 3 tygodni nie moge uporac sie z podobnym problemem. w okolicach intymnych pojawily sie zaczerwienienia, popekana i luszczaca sie skora i okropny  swiad ... momentami mam ochote sie zadrapac na smierc ;/ co moge z tym zrobic ? na lekarzy nie mam czasu  :Frown:

----------

